# Mortise & Tenon Jig Plans by Provenwoodworking



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO (Oct 11, 2012)

Has anyone built this DIY jig and can firsthand comment on the results? Looks simple to build.

A Mortise Jig adds precision to your work!


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO (Oct 11, 2012)

LOL, now I understand why harrysin picks on all you quiet lookylou rubber-neckers that are too shy to speak up!:dirol:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Patience, baby, patience......*



BRAVOGOLFTANGO said:


> LOL, now I understand why harrysin picks on all you quiet lookylou rubber-neckers that are too shy to speak up!:dirol:


Hi N/A.

Not sure if that is a valid response. :no:

Do you want the first 40 viewers to say " I have not built that machine".......
Your post has only been up for 2 1/2 hrs.

I thought you only wanted responses from those that HAD built the jig.

Also, if you add to your profile to show your experience and tools on hand, that would help the "rubber-neckers" gage their response..... 

There are many mortise and tenon jigs out there for home build.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Harry's Jig looks to be a bit simpler. Harry's Jig


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO (Oct 11, 2012)

Gene Howe said:


> Harry's Jig looks to be a bit simpler. Harry's Jig


Already seen it, not what I have in mind, sure it works for harry though.


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO (Oct 11, 2012)

jw2170 said:


> There are many mortise and tenon jigs out there for home build.


Found a few I like online, at least a starting point to highly modify, still no luck finding what I was hoping, thus I'm designing my own.


----------

